# كيف أقبل المسيح فى حياتى وأبدأ توبة حقيقية



## M a r i a m (22 يوليو 2009)

*الكون الى حوالينا وكل حركته مش ماشى بفوضى وزى ما تيجى،**لكن كل حاجة ليها قانون بيحكمها ويمشيها*​


*زى كده الحياة مع ربنا، فيه قوانين ومبادئ روحية بتحكم** وجودها وصحتها واستمرارها*

*المبدأ** الأول:*
*ربنا بيحبك أنت شخصياً**.. **باسمك**.. *
*ومجهزلك خطة رائعة جداً **لحياتك*
*




*​
*عن محبة الله قال **الكتاب**:*​
*لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم **حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية*
*يوحنا 16** : 3*

*أما عن خط**ته **لحياتنا **فقال **عنها **المسيح**: *​
*أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم **حياه وليكون لهم أفضل*
*يوحنا 10 : 10*
*يعنى ايه حياة أفضل ؟؟*
*يعنى حيا**ة **ممتلئة **فياضة **ول**ي**ها هدف ومعنى*​
*لكن ليه معظمنا مش بيستمتع بالحياة **الحلوة دى رغم انها متوافرة لينا ؟؟؟*
*علشان** ...*​


*المبدأ** الثانى:*
*علشان الانسان خاطى ومنفصل عن** حياة الله.. علشان كده مش بيقدر لا يعرف ولا يختبر المحبة دى فى **حياته.. *

*



*
*الإنسان بطبيعته خاطئ** .. *​

*إذ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم **مجد الله روميه 3 : 23*

*الله خلق الانسان علشان تكون ليه معاه شركة، لكن المشكلة **انى الانسان بعد عن *
*طريق الله وكسر وصاياه، وانطرد بره جنه عدن، واتكسرت الشركة **بينه وبين ربنا.. حصل انفصال*
*والانفصال هو ده المشكلة، وهو ده اللى بيسميه الكتاب **المقدس خطية، والى بتظهر فى حياتنا بصور مختلفة.. منها**:*​
** **لما الانسان يعصى ويتمرد ويرفض**وصايا ربنا فى حياته*
** **لما اهمل علاقتى معاه وأعيش حياتى **بعيد عن وصاياه*​** **كمان لما أكون مش قادر أعيش فى **المستوى الى ربنا عايزه منى فى حياة القداسة**..*

*مثال: الى جاب 49.5، والى جاب **صفر فى مادة النجاح فيها من 50 درجة، الاثنين بي**ن**زلوا فى **كشف الراسبين، لأنهم هما الاثنين مجابوش درجة النجاح اللى هى** "50" *

*** **المشكلة هنا مش **أنا بعمل كام خطية، ولا ايه نوعية الخطية، لكن المشكلة انه فيه انفصال بينى وبين **ربنا، وعلشان كده أنا بغلط**..*​
*الانسان منفصل عن الله*​
*لأن أجرة الخطية هى موت** .. **أى انفصال الانسان روحياً عن الله*
*رومية 6:23*



*الله قدوس .. الانسان خاطئ .. وهناك مسافة كبيرة بتفصل بين **الاثنين*​





*كل واحد فينا حاول كتير يوصل لربنا **والى حياة حلوة مختلفة معاه، لكن حاولنا بمجهوداتنا الشخصية، ففكرنا انه لو عملنا **حاجات كويسة، أو ابتدينا نروح الكنيسة، أو بعلمنا وفلسفتنا يمكن نلاقى طريق **يوصلنا**..*​
*لكن المشكلة رغم ان كل **الحاجات دى حلوة لكنها طالعه من قلبى الأ**ثي**م الفاسد**.. **علشان كده مش بتعملى حاجة فى حل مشكلتى.. المشكلة مش فى ايه اللى أنا بعمله، لكن **فىّ أنا اللى بقدم العمل**..*​
*فى المبدأ الثالث نلاقى** الحل **الوحيد لهذه المشكلة*​

*المبدأ** الثالث:*
*يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد **الى من خلاله أقدر أوصل إلى الله فى علاقة جديدة من تانى وأقدر كمان اختبر محبته **وخطته الرائعة لحياتى**..*​
*



*​

*المسيح مات بدلاً **عنى و**عنك*​
*ولكن الله بين محبته لنا**ونحن بعد خطاه مات المسيح لأجلنا*
*روميه 5:8*



*مش بس مات لكن كمان **قام **منتصراً على الموت*​


*أراهم نفسه حياً ببراهين **كثيرة بعدما تألم لهم أربعين يوماً ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله*
*أعمال** 1:3*




*وأصبح **المسيح هو **الطريق الوحيد*​
*قال **يسوع**:*

*أنا هو الطريق الوحيد **والحق والحياة ليس أحد يأتى الى الآب إلا بي*
*يوحنا 14:6*








*الله هو الى أو**ُ**جد حل لمشكلة انفصالنا عنه لما أرسل ابنه يسوع المسيح علشان **يموت بدالنا على الصليب**.. **علشان يدفع تمن خطايانا، ويقدر يقربنا **من جديد ليه*​

*لكن خلى **بالك*
*ماينفعش **نعد 1 و 2 و 3 ونوقف*​
*فيه حاجة مهمة خالص أو مبدأ لازم نختم **بيه*​

*المبدأ** الرابع:*
*لازم على كل واحد مننا انه **ياخد خطوة شخصية بتوبه صادقة، انه يفتح قلبه للمسيح علشان يدخل كسيد ومخلص لحياته، **وبكده يقدر انه يختبر صح محبته وخطته الرائعه ليه**..*





*لازم **نقبل المسيح*​
*أما **كل **الذين **قبلوه -**وليس سمعوه- بل قبلوه كملك وسيد **ف**أعطاهم سلطاناً أن **يصيروا **أولاد **الله أى **المؤمنون **بإسمه*
*يوحنا 1 : 12*




*فكلمة مؤمن هنا = من قبل المسيح فى **حياته*

*وازاى اقبل المسيح**.. **بالإيمان*


*لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون **بالإيمان **وذلك **ليس **منكم **هو (اى خلاص الله ) **عطية **الله ليس من أعمال كى لا يفتخر أحد*
*افسس 2 : 8-9*




*وده ممكن يحصل لما نصلى ونطلب منه أنه **يدخل ويملك على حياتنا بالكامل*

*المسيح بيقول** : *

*هأنذا **واقف **على **الباب **واقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي **وفتح **الباب **أدخل **اليه **وأتعشى **معه **وهو معي*
*رؤيا 3 : 20*



*مينفعش نقتنع بعقولنا ان **الكلام ده ميه ميه، ولا نتأثر بيه بمشاعرنا، وخلاص على كده.. لكن لازم ناخذ قرار **بإراداتنا الواعية انه احنا عايزيين نعيشه،*
*وده معناه**:*

* *التوبة*.. *ومعناها انه لازم نغير اتجاهنا من**ذواتنا ومن الطريق الغلط ونحط رجلينا فى **الطريق **الصح**.. طريق توبة الحياة*
* *الثقة*.. *لازم نصدق ان المسيح عايز يدخل فعلاً **حياتنا وعايز يغفر ويطهر قلوبنا من كل خطية فيها**..*
** **الطاعة**.. **مهم يكون عندنا الرغبة والاستعداد انه يغيرنا، باننا نطيعه ونحفظ كلامه علشان نكون **زى ما هو عايز**..*


*خلى بالك **معايا**..*
*هنا فيه دايرتين بيمثلوا حياة **كل واحد فينا**:*


*الدايرة **الأولى *
*



*
*حياة.. الملك فيها هو أنا (أعمل اللى أنا عايزه)*
*المسيح بره القلب (سواء قريب شويه أو بعيد خالص، لكنه بره الدايره)*
*الأنا ومحبة الذات متربعه على العرش*




*الدايره التانية*​*



*
*حياة.. الملك فيها هو المسيح*
*المسيح دخل القلب وبقى سيد على كل الحياة، الأنا والذات بقيت خاضعة للمسيح ولكلمته وسلطانه..*​


*جينا هنا لسؤال مهم*
*أى دايرة من الاثنين بيمثلوا حياتك أنت شخصياً ؟؟*
*الأولى ولا التانية ؟؟؟؟*

*لو أنت فى الدايرة التانية (المسيح سيد حقيقى على عرش حياتك..) يبقى يا بختك وربنا يكمل معاك..*​
*لكن لو أنت فى الدايرة الأولى (عايش حياتك بنفسك) وعايز تبقى فى الدايرة التانية بجد.. تقدر تعمل كده دلوقتى.. *
*خلينا نشوف ازاى*​


*ممكن تبتدى توبة حياة حقيقية دلوقتى*​


*أطلب منه أن يدخل حياتك (إن سمع احد صوتى وفتح الباب) وصدق أنه قادر أن ينفذ وعده ليك (أدخل إليه وأتعشى معه)*​

*..*

*الله عارف قلبك وعارف اللى جواك.. علشان كده هو يهمه صدق القلب أكتر من كلام اللسان*​


*لو أنت عايز بجد تقدر تصلى وتطلب من قلبك ربنا، ولو مش عارف تقول ايه فى الصلاة ممكن تستخدم صلاة زى دى.. بس صليها بإيمان ورغبة من قلبك مش بس من لسانك..*​


*يا رب يسوع.. انا بعلن احتياجى ليك.. أنا عشت حياتى بنفسى وبعدت عنك كتير.. أشكرك لأنك بتحبنى وبتدور علىّ .. أشكرك لأنك مت علشانى، علشان تقربنى منك.. سامحنى يا رب.. أنا بفتحلك قلبى وحياتى.. أدخل وطهرنى.. وحررنى من قيودى.. قلباً نقياً اخلق فىّ يا الله، وروحاً مستقيماً جدد فى داخلى.. غير حياتى وكون أنت سيد على كل أيامى اللى جاية، علشان أعمل مشيئتك وأعيش فى رضاك.. **أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتى.. ولأنك هاتكمل معايا.. آمين*


*لو الصلاة دى بتعبر عن احتياج جواك ماتستناش.. *​

*ممكن تصليها وأنت فى مكانك دلوقتى وهو هايسمعك لأنه بيحبك وبيدور عليك..*


*م*
*ن*
*ق*
*و*
*ل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amselim (22 يوليو 2009)

*من اروع المواضيع التى تبسط بشارة اللة للنفوس الهالكة لتقبل خلاص المسيح بتوبة حقيقية 

ولا ننسى ان نشكرك على طريقة عرضك للفقرات و الرسوم التوضيحية

هذا الموضوع لا يستحق التقييم فقط بل للتثبيت ايضا لدوام الفائدة

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## lovely dove (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااائع يامريوم 
ويستاهل احلي تقييم 
مرسي ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا مريم ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يوليو 2009)

amselim قال:


> *من اروع المواضيع التى تبسط بشارة اللة للنفوس الهالكة لتقبل خلاص المسيح بتوبة حقيقية *
> 
> _*ولا ننسى ان نشكرك على طريقة عرضك للفقرات و الرسوم التوضيحية*_
> 
> ...


 ميرسي خالص لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2009)

لا تعليق 
يحتاج تثبيت
شكرا
صلاتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يوليو 2009)

*



يا رب يسوع.. انا بعلن احتياجى ليك.. أنا عشت حياتى بنفسى وبعدت عنك كتير.. أشكرك لأنك بتحبنى وبتدور علىّ .. أشكرك لأنك مت علشانى، علشان تقربنى منك.. سامحنى يا رب.. أنا بفتحلك قلبى وحياتى.. أدخل وطهرنى.. وحررنى من قيودى.. قلباً نقياً اخلق فىّ يا الله، وروحاً مستقيماً جدد فى داخلى.. غير حياتى وكون أنت سيد على كل أيامى اللى جاية، علشان أعمل مشيئتك وأعيش فى رضاك.. أشكرك لأنك سمعت صلاتى.. ولأنك هاتكمل معايا.. آمين



أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين
ياارب كون معاية ومتسبني خالص انا بحبك قوي 

مرسي عالموضوع بجد جميل قوي
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ††خادمة الرب†† (24 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى وصلاة رائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
صلى لاجلى


----------

